# Untreated grass seeds



## jags8307 (Aug 22, 2014)

Can anyone tell me where to find for instance Bermuda grass seeds to plant that are untreated? All the ones I have found at the local nurseries have fertilizers in them. I am building an outdoor enclosure where I want to plant some grass and a couple of other edible plants for my sullie.


----------



## christinaland128 (Aug 22, 2014)

They have seed mixes here: http://www.carolinapetsupply.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=41


----------



## Tom (Aug 22, 2014)

I like this one the best of any I've tried.

http://www.groworganic.com/seeds/pasture-seed.html


----------



## jags8307 (Aug 23, 2014)

Thank you both!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 23, 2014)

By the time your treated grass seed has sprouted and the plant is big enough for the tortoise to graze on, the problem will have resolved itself. Unless the tortoise actually eats the treated seed, it would not be harmful to him.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Aug 23, 2014)

This week I planted in Walkers area, wild bird seed from wal mart, annual rye from a farm store, and a sun and shade mix from Big Lots, nothing treated and sprouting already, I did see one of the box turtles that stay in the yard picking certain bird seeds and eating them, she wasn't randomly eating seeds, she was looking for a specific seed type to eat, kinda neat to watch. I would look locally for a seed mix that will do good in your area for years to come, hopefully.


----------



## jags8307 (Aug 23, 2014)

Thank you! Was looking a little for something in particular. Almost lost my little guy because apparently the UVB was not in the bulb I was sold at the pet store. Guy assured me it was. So we built a small temporary enclosure for him to spend most of the day out. Right now we are doing it mid morning then bringing him in under our new lamps then back out mid afternoon. On one side I want to grow a little Bermuda grass for him.


----------



## christinaland128 (Aug 23, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> By the time your treated grass seed has sprouted and the plant is big enough for the tortoise to graze on, the problem will have resolved itself. Unless the tortoise actually eats the treated seed, it would not be harmful to him.


My Redfoot actually LooKS for the seeds sometimes. Should I worry about that Yvonne? I saw some in his waste.


----------

